# Adorable Video(Non GSD)



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This might not be a GSD, but its so cute. Dogs and kids just go well together



Dog Waits While Toddler Splashes In Puddle - Boo Fckm Hoo


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh! That was too cute!!! :wub: What a good dog!

This is one of my favorites:


----------

